# fotos diversas



## Sirilo (12 Abr 2009 às 00:00)




----------



## kikofra (12 Abr 2009 às 00:07)

poe antes assim, e so tirares os asteriscos


----------



## Sirilo (12 Abr 2009 às 00:11)

Bolas!  Não consigo. Vou tentar de novo.


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Abr 2009 às 01:39)

Bem, acho que sou o primeiro a comentar as fotos. É pena que ainda nao tenhas conseguido colocar as fotos como deve ser, mas eu tive a copiar os links e vi, e sinceramente estas fotos merecem ser bem colocadas, porque simplesmente estão espectaculares, principalmente a do sinal de transito, muito boa essa foto. Estás de parabens pelas fotos e principalmente pela do sinal, eheh


----------



## actioman (13 Abr 2009 às 01:00)

Uma boa selecção sem dúvida! 

Depois podias era fazer uma legenda para saber quando e onde foram tiradas!
Fiquei pasmado com aquela do carro subterrado no branco elemento! 

Obrigado!


----------

